# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه پیشنهادی من برای کسانی که تو ماههای سپری شده به خوبی درس نخوندن

## mpaarshin

خواهشن کامل بخونینش

سلام همگی خوب هستین؟؟

من و دوستام و چند نفر دیگه یک برنامه ای نوشتیم مختصر برای یکی از دوستام که خوب درس نخونده بود تا الان و دوست دارم اینجا توضیح بدمش که شما هم تا حدودی استفاده کنین

خب ما اول میگیم که شما باید روزانه چقدر درس بخونین کلا 12 ساعت و ده دقیقه شما باید وقت بزارین هر روز که شامل ادبیات هر روز 1 ساعت، عربی و دینی یک روز در میون 1 ساعت، زبان هر روز 30 دقیقه، فیزیک هر روز 1.5 ساعت، شیمی هر روز 2 ساعت، زیست هر روز 4 ساعت و 40 دقیقه، ریاضی هم هر روز 1.5 ساعت.

باید خودتون این برنامه رو تو روز شخصی سازیش کنین مثلا:
9-10 ادبیات/ 10:15-12:15 زیست/ناهار(یا هر چیز دیگه)/13-13:40 زیست/13:50-15:20 فیزیک/15:30 16:30 عربی یا دینی/16:45-18:45 زیست/19-20:30 ریاضی/ 20:45-22:45 شیمی/شام(یا هر چیز دیگه)/23:30-24 زبان/.

شما باید تا 10 تیر بخونین و تو فرصت باقی مانده تا کنکور هم از 10ام تا 24ام تست بزنین فقط و همه مباحث رو مرور کنید شدنی هستش چون پارسال عینش رو دیدم البته زودتر شروع کرده بود ولی پارسال کنکور یک ماه هم جلوتر بود و رتبه زیر هزار هم آوردن البته باید معدلتون بالا باشه

ریاضی و فیزیک رو نیاز ندارین اصلا همشو بخونین شیمی میرسین همشو بخونین زیست هم باید همشو بخونین ولی یه سری از فصلارو خیلی نباید روش زوم کنین عمومی ها هم میرسین همشو بخونین بجز ادبیات که بهتره زبان فارسی رو خط بزنین از درساتون.

خب من موردایی که پیشنهاد میکنم بخونین ایناست:
اینارو با توجه به اهمیتشون و تعداد تستاش تو کنکور انتخاب کردم نه آسونی یا سختی.

ریاضی--------- مشتق و کاربرد مشتق/حد و پیوستگی/تابع/آمار/احتمال/انتگرال/مقاطع/تصاعد و دنباله/.....اگه واقعا درست و اصولی و از منبع مناسب استفاده کنین میرسین همشو و یادتون نره 80% یادگیری ریاضی در حل تست هستش منابع هم ریاضی آفبا خوبه و در کنارش آموزش ریاضی واسه کوله پشتی.

فیزیک--------کل فیزیک پیش 2/ نور و بازتاب نور/حرکت/گرما و قوانین گازها/مغناطیس و القا/خازن و اکتریسیته ی ساکن/مدارهای الکتریکی و جریان/......نور و بازتاب نور بعضی تستاش سخت هستش ولی با تمرین از 3تا تست 2تاشو میشه زد و اینکه فیزیک 3 هم آوردم کلا دو فصل اولش رو خواستین بیخیال شین 2 فصل آخر رو بخونین و کلا از فیزیک سوم 6تا تست میاد که دوتاش مال دو فصل آخر و 4تاش مال دو فصل اوله......منبع مطالعاتی هم پیشنهادی:فیزیک شهریاری

شیمی--------کل شیمی رو بخونین از سوم شروع کنین و بعد پیش یک و دو و بعد شیمی دوم/ فصل 3 شیمی 2 رو اگه تونستین اول بخونین بعد برین سراغ شیمی 3 و منبع مطالعاتی پیشنهادی هم: برای شیمی 3 مصلایی آفبا و برای شیمی 2 و پیش مبتکران+تکمیلی همشون (شیمی 2 و 3 وپیش)

زیست--------ببینید شما زیست رو باید همشو بخونین چون سوالات ترکیبی هستن و اگر حذف کنین ممکنه سر جلسه به مشکل بر بخورین حتما...2 فصل اول زیست دو رو خیلی خوب بخونین البته بیشتریا خوندنش ازش تست نمیاد ولی جزو مباحث مادر هستش..............من برای زیست ترتیب فصل نمیچینم ولی اگر بتونین یه لغت نامه زیست بگیرین میتونین از فصلای وسط شروع کنین تا به مشکل برنخورین تو خوندن البته اگر تو زیست خیلی کم کاری کردین........ولی ترتیب فصلی پیشنهادی من اینه که شما از شارش انرژی و میکروب و ویروس شروع کنین یعنی 2 ساعت شارش و 2 ساعت میکروب و ویروس و بعد آغازیان/قارچها/میتوز و میوز/ژنتیک(ماده ی ژنتیک،کروموزومها و میتوز،میوز و تولید مثل جنسی،ژنتیک و خاستگاه آن،ژنتیک جمعیت پیش) یه کتاب ژنتیک هم داشته باشین/تولید مثل گیاهان/رشد و نمو گیاهان/گردش مواد(شخصی سازیش کنین چون زیاده مطلب زیاد داره و وقت گیره)/تغذیه و گوارش/پروتئین سازی/اعصاب/تولید مثل جانوارن/هورمونها/حرکت/و بقیه/..............یه 40 دقیقه هم داریم که بزارین واسه بعضی فصلها که فکر میکنین وقت زیاد میبره مث گردش مواد مث شارش یا مثلا 40 دقیقه کتاب ژنتیک یا گیاهی بخونین کلا 4 فصل آخر زیست پیش و 7 فصل آخر زیست سوم و 3-4 فصل زیست دو رو بخونین عملا از زیست هیچی نمیمونه و مابقی راحت تر خونده میشن.

ادبیات------------ادبیات رو مبحثی بخونین نه درس به درس یعنی لغت جدا آرایه جدا املاء جدا قرابت جدا تاریخ ادبیات جدا و غیره...من برنامه درستی هم واسه این نچیدیم باید خودتون ببینین کدوم راه بهتره پیشنهاد من اینه که 30 دقیقه واسه لغت بزارین 30 دقیقه قرابت که تو قرابت معنی مهم نیست مفهوم رو صرفا بدونین یا اینکه مثلا یک روز معنی یک روز قرابت یک روز آرایه سعی کنین به شخصی سازی برسین و تو خوندن لغت و تاریخ ادبیات از تصویرسازی ذهنی استفاده کنین تا راحت تر و عمیق تر و سریع تر تموم کنین آرایه و قرابت بیتشر تست بزنین لغت و تاریخ ادبیات بیشتر مرور.

عربی------فقط برو بشین فیلمهای عربی ناصح زاده رو ببین تا کنکور تمومش میکنین فرصت تست زدن هم دارین.

دینی--------دینی گاج نقره ای قبل از شروع درس تو هر سه کتاب جدول داره که از هر درس چندتا تست اومده فصلای مهم رو برمیدارین و همونارو میخونین تا آخر خرداد فصلای دیگه رو هم یا فقط آیه هاش رو بخونین یا فیلمای آفبا کریمی رو ببینین که تو اینترنت هستش میتونین پیدا کنین رایگان یا برین کتاب زیپ رو بگیرین.

زبان--------زبان هم هر روز 30 دقیقه لغت از پیش شروع کنین و از اول تیر تا 10 روز بعدش هم بزارین واسه قواعد پیشو مابقی تست و مرور لغات.

تاکیدم اینه که این برنامه واسه افراد صفر خالص نیست مثلا اگر شما صفر باشی حدود یه ماه طول میده تا بفهمی قرابت چیه و بفهمی چی به چیه...پس پیش زمینه ای میخواد حتما....و اینکه اگر معدلتون بالاست ترجیحا بالای 19 این برنامه میتونه بهتون کمک بکنه البته شخصی سازی یادتون نره اگه معدلتون پایین هستش اگر تاثیر داشته باشیم به فکر رتبه های پایین نباشین و زیر 2-3 هزار رو کلا از فکرتون بیارین بیرون مگر اینکه از مهر حسابی خونده باشین که دیگه نیازی به این پست ندارین.

----------


## yaghma

*سلام 
اصلا نمیخوام فاز منفی بدم ,مسلما به قول جناب عالی ,اگر هر کسی بتونه اجرا کنه نتیجه میگیره ولی اگر واقعا بتونه
چند تا انتقاد:
-12 ساعت مطالعه که نوشتین برای کسی که تا بحال چیزی نخونده شدنی نیست
-همه دروسی که نوشتین باید روزانه خونده بشن , باز هم امکانش نیست ,مخصوصا در بین اختصاصی ها.
-برای زیست ,اصلا نمیشه از الان کامل همه مباحث رو خوند و به تسلط رسید,در مورد شیمی هم این مورد صدق میکنه.
-در مورد مباحثی که برای ریاضی نوشتین , به نظرم کاملا برای هر فرد متفاوته و فرد با توجه به پایه درسی خودش باید مباحث رو انتخاب کنه.
-برای اموزش ریاضی ,کوله پشتی رو معرفی کردین , توی همون مقدمه کوله پشتی از نظر مولف نوشته شده برای تفهیم هر مبحث , باید چند بار خونده بشه , دیگه از این موضوع صرفنظر میکنیم که چقدر حجیم هست.
.........
در اخر تشکر میکنم بابت وقتی که برای تایپ برنامه و بهتر بگم برای کمک به دیگران گذاشتین.*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *سلام 
> اصلا نمیخوام فاز منفی بدم ,مسلما به قول جناب عالی ,اگر هر کسی بتونه اجرا کنه نتیجه میگیره ولی اگر واقعا بتونه
> چند تا انتقاد:
> -12 ساعت مطالعه که نوشتین برای کسی که تا بحال چیزی نخونده شدنی نیست
> -همه دروسی که نوشتین باید روزانه خونده بشن , باز هم امکانش نیست ,مخصوصا در بین اختصاصی ها.
> -برای زیست ,اصلا نمیشه از الان کامل همه مباحث رو خوند و به تسلط رسید,در مورد شیمی هم این مورد صدق میکنه.
> -در مورد مباحثی که برای ریاضی نوشتین , به نظرم کاملا برای هر فرد متفاوته و فرد با توجه به پایه درسی خودش باید مباحث رو انتخاب کنه.
> -برای اموزش ریاضی ,کوله پشتی رو معرفی کردین , توی همون مقدمه کوله پشتی از نظر مولف نوشته شده برای تفهیم هر مبحث , باید چند بار خونده بشه , دیگه از این موضوع صرفنظر میکنیم که چقدر حجیم هست.
> .........
> در اخر تشکر میکنم بابت وقتی که برای تایپ برنامه و بهتر بگم برای کمک به دیگران گذاشتین.*


مرسي از انتقادتون 
بايد بگم كه من اين برنامه رو براي كسي كه معدل بالا داره و صفر نيست نوشتم نه كسي كه واقعا هيچي نخونده اصلا و كسي هم كه معدلش بالاست سوم رو خوب خونده و پيش زمينه ي خيلي خوبي داره

در مورد ١٢ ساعت بگم كه قطعا فرد هيچ چاره ي ديگه اي نداره و چيز عجيب غريبي هم نيست و شدنيه من كسي رو ميشناختم كه از مهر ٨ ساعت شروع كرد به خوندن و اونو كامل نگه داشت قبلش هم اصلا فرد درسخوني نبودش اينا بستگي به فرد داره

در مورد اينكه امكانش نيست اختصاصي هارو بخونن ميشه بيشتر توضيح بدين متوجه نشدم

براي زيست شما سي فصل داري و من ١٥ فصل رو گلچين كردم كه حدود ٨٠٪‏ زيستن اينا و با اين ساعت مطالعه قطعا ميرسه من با دكتر عمارلو هم مشورت كردم گفتن كه واقعا فرصتش هست كه شما اينكارو بكني اگر منبع مطالعت درست باشه مثلا الان شما فاگوزيست نميتوني بخوني و همون همايش دكتر عمارلو رو بخونين ميرسين

شيمي رو هم فقط شيمي سه مشكل هست كه طرف برسه يا نرسه اونم اگر طرف معدلش بالا باشه قطعا از شيمي سه يه پيش زمينه اي داره و اگر بتونه با افبا بره جلو كاملا ميتونه تو دو هفته شيمي سه رو تموم كنه چون بيشتر مسئله هستش

رياضي هم من اولش گفتم شخصي سازي و مباحث و منابع فقط پيشنهادي هستش و كوله پشتي رو در كنار افبا گفتم وگرنه رياضي خط ويژه ميتونه بهتر جواب بده شايد ولي اگه من بودم همون افبا رو ميخوندم و در كنارش كوله پشتي رو داشتم كه وقتي از افبا چيزي نفهميدم از كوله پشتي بخونم

----------


## الیناهاست

ممنونم از زحمات بی بدیل شما

----------


## MeysAM1999

*منم با یغما خان موافقم!

یهویی 12 ساعت خوندن سخته!

من خودم دارم برا نهایی میخونم ساعت مطالعه م هفته ای 18 ساعته

و خواستم به 30 ساعت افزایش بدم که نتونستم!

پس مطمعنا سخت خواهد بود به خصوص که تو یه روز همه درسا رو می خونین 

ولی امیدوارم موفق بشین*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


خواهشن کامل بخونینش

سلام همگی خوب هستین؟؟

من و دوستام و چند نفر دیگه یک برنامه ای نوشتیم مختصر برای یکی از دوستام که خوب درس نخونده بود تا الان و دوست دارم اینجا توضیح بدمش که شما هم تا حدودی استفاده کنین

خب ما اول میگیم که شما باید روزانه چقدر درس بخونین کلا 12 ساعت و ده دقیقه شما باید وقت بزارین هر روز که شامل ادبیات هر روز 1 ساعت، عربی و دینی یک روز در میون 1 ساعت، زبان هر روز 30 دقیقه، فیزیک هر روز 1.5 ساعت، شیمی هر روز 2 ساعت، زیست هر روز 4 ساعت و 40 دقیقه، ریاضی هم هر روز 1.5 ساعت.

باید خودتون این برنامه رو تو روز شخصی سازیش کنین مثلا:
9-10 ادبیات/ 10:15-12:15 زیست/ناهار(یا هر چیز دیگه)/13-13:40 زیست/13:50-15:20 فیزیک/15:30 16:30 عربی یا دینی/16:45-18:45 زیست/19-20:30 ریاضی/ 20:45-22:45 شیمی/شام(یا هر چیز دیگه)/23:30-24 زبان/.

شما باید تا 10 تیر بخونین و تو فرصت باقی مانده تا کنکور هم از 10ام تا 24ام تست بزنین فقط و همه مباحث رو مرور کنید شدنی هستش چون پارسال عینش رو دیدم البته زودتر شروع کرده بود ولی پارسال کنکور یک ماه هم جلوتر بود و رتبه زیر هزار هم آوردن البته باید معدلتون بالا باشه

ریاضی و فیزیک رو نیاز ندارین اصلا همشو بخونین شیمی میرسین همشو بخونین زیست هم باید همشو بخونین ولی یه سری از فصلارو خیلی نباید روش زوم کنین عمومی ها هم میرسین همشو بخونین بجز ادبیات که بهتره زبان فارسی رو خط بزنین از درساتون.

خب من موردایی که پیشنهاد میکنم بخونین ایناست:
اینارو با توجه به اهمیتشون و تعداد تستاش تو کنکور انتخاب کردم نه آسونی یا سختی.

ریاضی--------- مشتق و کاربرد مشتق/حد و پیوستگی/تابع/آمار/احتمال/انتگرال/مقاطع/تصاعد و دنباله/.....اگه واقعا درست و اصولی و از منبع مناسب استفاده کنین میرسین همشو و یادتون نره 80% یادگیری ریاضی در حل تست هستش منابع هم ریاضی آفبا خوبه و در کنارش آموزش ریاضی واسه کوله پشتی.

فیزیک--------کل فیزیک پیش 2/ نور و بازتاب نور/حرکت/گرما و قوانین گازها/مغناطیس و القا/خازن و اکتریسیته ی ساکن/مدارهای الکتریکی و جریان/......نور و بازتاب نور بعضی تستاش سخت هستش ولی با تمرین از 3تا تست 2تاشو میشه زد و اینکه فیزیک 3 هم آوردم کلا دو فصل اولش رو خواستین بیخیال شین 2 فصل آخر رو بخونین و کلا از فیزیک سوم 6تا تست میاد که دوتاش مال دو فصل آخر و 4تاش مال دو فصل اوله......منبع مطالعاتی هم پیشنهادی:فیزیک شهریاری

شیمی--------کل شیمی رو بخونین از سوم شروع کنین و بعد پیش یک و دو و بعد شیمی دوم/ فصل 3 شیمی 2 رو اگه تونستین اول بخونین بعد برین سراغ شیمی 3 و منبع مطالعاتی پیشنهادی هم: برای شیمی 3 مصلایی آفبا و برای شیمی 2 و پیش مبتکران+تکمیلی همشون (شیمی 2 و 3 وپیش)

زیست--------ببینید شما زیست رو باید همشو بخونین چون سوالات ترکیبی هستن و اگر حذف کنین ممکنه سر جلسه به مشکل بر بخورین حتما...2 فصل اول زیست دو رو خیلی خوب بخونین البته بیشتریا خوندنش ازش تست نمیاد ولی جزو مباحث مادر هستش..............من برای زیست ترتیب فصل نمیچینم ولی اگر بتونین یه لغت نامه زیست بگیرین میتونین از فصلای وسط شروع کنین تا به مشکل برنخورین تو خوندن البته اگر تو زیست خیلی کم کاری کردین........ولی ترتیب فصلی پیشنهادی من اینه که شما از شارش انرژی و میکروب و ویروس شروع کنین یعنی 2 ساعت شارش و 2 ساعت میکروب و ویروس و بعد آغازیان/قارچها/میتوز و میوز/ژنتیک(ماده ی ژنتیک،کروموزومها و میتوز،میوز و تولید مثل جنسی،ژنتیک و خاستگاه آن،ژنتیک جمعیت پیش) یه کتاب ژنتیک هم داشته باشین/تولید مثل گیاهان/رشد و نمو گیاهان/گردش مواد(شخصی سازیش کنین چون زیاده مطلب زیاد داره و وقت گیره)/تغذیه و گوارش/پروتئین سازی/اعصاب/تولید مثل جانوارن/هورمونها/حرکت/و بقیه/..............یه 40 دقیقه هم داریم که بزارین واسه بعضی فصلها که فکر میکنین وقت زیاد میبره مث گردش مواد مث شارش یا مثلا 40 دقیقه کتاب ژنتیک یا گیاهی بخونین کلا 4 فصل آخر زیست پیش و 7 فصل آخر زیست سوم و 3-4 فصل زیست دو رو بخونین عملا از زیست هیچی نمیمونه و مابقی راحت تر خونده میشن.

ادبیات------------ادبیات رو مبحثی بخونین نه درس به درس یعنی لغت جدا آرایه جدا املاء جدا قرابت جدا تاریخ ادبیات جدا و غیره...من برنامه درستی هم واسه این نچیدیم باید خودتون ببینین کدوم راه بهتره پیشنهاد من اینه که 30 دقیقه واسه لغت بزارین 30 دقیقه قرابت که تو قرابت معنی مهم نیست مفهوم رو صرفا بدونین یا اینکه مثلا یک روز معنی یک روز قرابت یک روز آرایه سعی کنین به شخصی سازی برسین و تو خوندن لغت و تاریخ ادبیات از تصویرسازی ذهنی استفاده کنین تا راحت تر و عمیق تر و سریع تر تموم کنین آرایه و قرابت بیتشر تست بزنین لغت و تاریخ ادبیات بیشتر مرور.

عربی------فقط برو بشین فیلمهای عربی ناصح زاده رو ببین تا کنکور تمومش میکنین فرصت تست زدن هم دارین.

دینی--------دینی گاج نقره ای قبل از شروع درس تو هر سه کتاب جدول داره که از هر درس چندتا تست اومده فصلای مهم رو برمیدارین و همونارو میخونین تا آخر خرداد فصلای دیگه رو هم یا فقط آیه هاش رو بخونین یا فیلمای آفبا کریمی رو ببینین که تو اینترنت هستش میتونین پیدا کنین رایگان یا برین کتاب زیپ رو بگیرین.

زبان--------زبان هم هر روز 30 دقیقه لغت از پیش شروع کنین و از اول تیر تا 10 روز بعدش هم بزارین واسه قواعد پیشو مابقی تست و مرور لغات.

تاکیدم اینه که این برنامه واسه افراد صفر خالص نیست مثلا اگر شما صفر باشی حدود یه ماه طول میده تا بفهمی قرابت چیه و بفهمی چی به چیه...پس پیش زمینه ای میخواد حتما....و اینکه اگر معدلتون بالاست ترجیحا بالای 19 این برنامه میتونه بهتون کمک بکنه البته شخصی سازی یادتون نره اگه معدلتون پایین هستش اگر تاثیر داشته باشیم به فکر رتبه های پایین نباشین و زیر 2-3 هزار رو کلا از فکرتون بیارین بیرون مگر اینکه از مهر حسابی خونده باشین که دیگه نیازی به این پست ندارین.




سلام داداش ...
دمت گرم ... برنامه ی خوبیه ...

فقط یه چنتا چیزی که دیدم و از نظرم ایراد بودنو میگم تا شاید کمکی باشه و این مشکلات هم بر طرف شن ...

اول اینکه خب مثلا کسی که ریاضی آفبا میخونه تو این زمان باقی مونده دیگه نمیرسه که کوله رو هم وسه آموزش بخونه ... آخه دیگه خییلیی حجیم میشه ...
این از این ...

توی فیزیک هم باید بگم که از شوم 7 تست میاد نه 6 تست ... شاید اشتباه تایپی بوده ... دوتا فصل اول .... 3تا فصل دوم ... 1 فصل سوم و 1 هم فصل چهارم ...
وسه ریاضیا هم والا دقیقا نمیدونم تو فصل اولشون که همون ترمودینامیک باشه چنتا تس میاد ...


توی زیست هم گفتی که 7 فصل آخر زیست سومو بخونه کارش ردیفه ... درسته ... اما نه این 7 فصل خودش بابای آدمو در میاره و زمان بره ...
به نظر من 4 فصل اولش + فصل 9 ، 10 و 11 ........ ینی همش جز ژنتیکش ...


دینی رو هم میشه همشو خوند ...


وسه شیمی به نظرم لازم نیست کسی خودکشی کنه و همه شیمی رو بخونه ... من خودم پارسال همین زمانا به کنکور مونده بود خوندم محلول ها و مسائل اسید و باز رو کلااااا گذاشتم کنار ...*

----------


## zahra99

خیلی برنامه خوبی بود من روزی 8 تا 9 ساعت میخونم ولی خیلی مباحثو نخوندم...ادبیات و عربیو تقریبا تمموم ولی با این برنامه حتما تموم میشه  بقیه درسا ممنون ازشما

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *منم با یغما خان موافقم!
> 
> یهویی 12 ساعت خوندن سخته!
> 
> من خودم دارم برا نهایی میخونم ساعت مطالعه م هفته ای 18 ساعته
> 
> و خواستم به 30 ساعت افزایش بدم که نتونستم!
> 
> پس مطمعنا سخت خواهد بود به خصوص که تو یه روز همه درسا رو می خونین 
> ...



دهن سرویس هفته ی 18 ساعت فقط ! 30 مین هم نتوننستی ؟  :Yahoo (20): 

من تو یه هفته از 4 ساعت کردمش 8 ساعت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


دهن سرویس هفته ی 18 ساعت فقط ! 30 مین هم نتوننستی ؟ 

من تو یه هفته از 4 ساعت کردمش 8 ساعت 


 اولا من سال سومم و برا نهایی میخونم
دوما من با همین هفته ای 18 ساعت به نتیجه دلخواهم میرسم و از خودم نهایت رضایت رو دارم
سوما بازده همه که برابر نیست؛شاید من یه صفحه از زیست رو تو یه ساعت یاد بگیرم و شما تو 10 دقیقه!

ولی این ساعت مطالعه برا کنکور خوب نیس و میخوام تا مهرماه حداقل 6 ساعت بکنم
موفق باشید...!*

----------


## mpaarshin

> خیلی برنامه خوبی بود من روزی 8 تا 9 ساعت میخونم ولی خیلی مباحثو نخوندم...ادبیات و عربیو تقریبا تمموم ولی با این برنامه حتما تموم میشه  بقیه درسا ممنون ازشما


اميدوارم خوب پيش برين

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> 
> سلام داداش ...
> دمت گرم ... برنامه ی خوبیه ...
> 
> فقط یه چنتا چیزی که دیدم و از نظرم ایراد بودنو میگم تا شاید کمکی باشه و این مشکلات هم بر طرف شن ...
> 
> اول اینکه خب مثلا کسی که ریاضی آفبا میخونه تو این زمان باقی مونده دیگه نمیرسه که کوله رو هم وسه آموزش بخونه ... آخه دیگه خییلیی حجیم میشه ...
> ...


دوست عزيز در مورد رياضي گفتم كه در كنار افبا كوله پشتي هم داشته باشين يعني منبع اصلي افبا باشه ولي اگر چيزيو نفميدين كوله پشتي رو نگاه بندازين نه كه جفتشون رو بخونين

در مورد زيست هم ميتونه اين برنامه هم درست باشه ولي زيست بهتره همش خونده شه كامل خود ميوز و ميتوز در سوالاي تركيبي زياد مياد يا اينكه عميق خونده نشن

بهتره بجاي محلولها تو شيمي ٣ فصل دو رو بزارن كنار و فصل اول و سوم رو بخونن محلول خيلي مهمه ازش ٥ تا تست هم مياد

----------


## zahra.2015

*خب خب منم نظرموبگم
درمورد شیمی درسته فصل محلول ها مهمه و5سوال میاد اما این فصل حدوداترکیبی بااسید و باز کلا این دوفصل روهم زمان بر ازالانتا کنکورم اونقدرا وقت نیس ولی فصل2سوم خیلی آسونه نبایدریسک کردو3سوال آسون رو بخاطر 5سوال کحداقل3-4تاش ترکیبی بااسیدوبازس از دست داد بهتره فقط متن این دوفصل ترکیبیو ی نگاه بندازین
ریاضی بابچه ها موافقم اصلا ربطی ب صفرواینام نداره شایدبرای ی دانش آموز خوبم ک درس خونده بعضی مبحثاچالشی باشه منبع تستم الان دیگه زمان تالیفی نیس فقط سراسری و سنجش ب نظرم کافیم هست البته80-94برای سراسری
بایدهم سطح طرف درنظر گرفت هم پرسوالی نمیشه فقط باتوجه ب بودجه بندی ها گفت درسته خیلی مهم اما بستگی ب فرد داره ک باکدوم فصل ها راحته
برای زیست ژنتیک باید مسئله زیاد کاربشه بنظرم فقط متن 8و5 سوم و پیش خونده بشه مسائلاش کنار بزارن فصل8تا11پیشم اگه باروش آقاامیر حسین تاکنکور شبی ی ساعت براش وقت بزارین حدود 20درصدزیست واقعا براتون تضمین شدس
درمورد 12ساعت منم میگم کسی ک تاالان خوب نخونده یاحدودا میش گفت صفرومیخواد ی رتبه حدودا خوب بگیره دیگه کمتریازاین جواب نمیده هرچقدرم سخت باشه باید عادت کنه  سختیش 10-14روز اول
اینک همه ی اختصاصی هارو تو ی روز گذاشتین من بااینم مخالفم چون هم ذهن خسته میشه هم باعث عدم تمرکز میشه البته بازم میشه اجراش کرد ولی خوب سخته دیگه زیست و شیمی  هرروز باشه فیزیک و ریاضی یک روز درمیون بهتره*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


دوست عزيز در مورد رياضي گفتم كه در كنار افبا كوله پشتي هم داشته باشين يعني منبع اصلي افبا باشه ولي اگر چيزيو نفميدين كوله پشتي رو نگاه بندازين نه كه جفتشون رو بخونين

در مورد زيست هم ميتونه اين برنامه هم درست باشه ولي زيست بهتره همش خونده شه كامل خود ميوز و ميتوز در سوالاي تركيبي زياد مياد يا اينكه عميق خونده نشن

بهتره بجاي محلولها تو شيمي ٣ فصل دو رو بزارن كنار و فصل اول و سوم رو بخونن محلول خيلي مهمه ازش ٥ تا تست هم مياد




داداش همیشه که وسه فصل 3 شیمی 3 5 تست نمیاد که ...
میانگین 4 تست میاد گاهی اوقات هم 5 تست میاد ....
بعدشم ترمو دینامیک هم خب 4 تست داره همیشه خبببب ...
بعد میدونی که درجه سختی محلول ها چقد بیشتره؟؟؟
مخصوصا محاسباتش ....
درحالی که به رااااحتی میشه هر 4 تا تست ترمو رو زد ....
دیگه تو بدترین حالتش هم میشه 3 تستشو زد ...*

----------

